

Ask HN: Has anyone else been booted from PH for being “not quite a product?” - caser

We were trending on Product Hunt, and then removed by the moderators for being &quot;not quite a product.&quot; Has anyone else had this experience?<p>Interested in finding out more - there doesn&#x27;t seem to be any set criteria, and what&#x27;s worse is many of our competitors have trended to top spots. Wondering if anyone else has run into this.
======
aurizon
Well, you either have a product or you do not. What does this product weigh?
Is it an intangible 'product', like you sell upwards movement on search
rankings? Say more, get a better answer...

